# (non GSD)Deke 1988-2009



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

On Wednesday, I had to make the gut wrenching decision to euthanize my old friend Deke. His body was failing him and I could not make him suffer. Last week was a pretty good week but he took a turn for the worse on the weekend. He was a shell of his former self and had lost too much weight. When he stopped eating, I knew it was a matter of time. 

The vet shook her head in disbelief when she examined him. She said his heart was still good...not a murmur or a slow beat. I think she hit the nail on the head...he always had a GOOD heart! He was such a sweet kitty...gracious and friendly to all he met. If my household had an alumni yearbook, he would be voted "Most Popular!"

My Mom came to the hospital to say goodbye to him. Dekey forced out a purr when he saw her. His passing was very peaceful and painless. On Thursday morning, we took his body to Abbey Glen in Lafayette to be cremated. The whole process was very dignified and the folks there are very professional, kind, and understanding. 

The loss of our "Smooth Operator" (aka "Smoothie") has deeply affected us. When we think of home, we think of him! After nursing him for many months, I don't quite know what do to with myself. There are no pills or fluids to give and no special meals to prepare. I was stopping home midday to check on him over the last few weeks. Now, I don't even want to go home! The place seems so sad and empty without him. 

I have included a picture taken last week when he was feeling pretty good. He always followed me into the bathroom for my shower at night. He would rub his black body all over my wet legs. Just what I wanted....cat hair on my clean legs! I would give anything to have him there now. I started putting up the Christmas decorations early. I so wanted just one more Christmas with him.

We got to spend over two decades together. Forever wouldn't have been long enough. Words cannot describe how Deke will be missed.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, he is beautiful!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Deke sounds like a wonderful companion. Please take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a cute boy he was. Rest in peace, sweet Deke.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous boy with unique markings.

My sympathy on the loss of your special boy, Deke.















Deke....


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful kitty, I love his face.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He had a good, very long life with you. You were both blessed. 

RIP Deke.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a handsome boy he was


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your wonderful friend Deke.







We have two senior kitties and I just know that when the day comes, I like you will also feel a tremendous loss.
Try to remember the wonderful times you had together. Deke will always be in your heart. When the time comes I know you will be reunited with your 'smooth operator', never to be parted again.







Deke


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Thank you all so much for the kind words. 
I am still struggling with having to put him down. I feel like I killed my friend. What an agonizing decision to make. My beliefs have been shaken to the core and I feel like 21 yrs then...nothing. 
I miss him desperately and his 2 best feline buddies are suffering. One won't eat and the other won't come out from under the couch. 
On the bright side, I have stopped sobbing in public! 
It's nice to know that there ARE people out there who understand.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. He sure was one lucky kitty to have you all these years. As time goes on I hope you find comfort in all the many memories you had of times spent together. 

RIP Deke.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. What a truely handsome kitty he was.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

You were very blessed to have him 21 yrs. Do not second guess the decision of putting him down for his own good and relief of pain and misery. Easier said than done I know as I still struggle sometimes with my decision to put down my Trooper 6 yrs ago on Halloween. One more Christmas didn't make it for us either. But remember that he probably thought that every day he got to rub wet legs was Christmas


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I am so sorry about Deke. He sounds like he was a very very special boy. I understand about wanting just one more Christmas. I loss my Tibs (2 1/2 year old kitten) two weeks ago to FIP. I agree about how it all changes, we worked with him for over a year and I still can't stand to walk into my house. *hugs*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. 

It is just never long enough...


----------

